# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Σεμιναριο  για ασθενειες πτηνων

## oasis

Η Ελληνική Λέσχη Ισπανικού Τιμπράδο – ΕΛΙΤ, 
 το Greek Posture Canaries Club-GPCC και ο Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Εξωτικών & Παραδεισίων Πτηνών – ΠΣΕΠΠ 

Σας προσκαλούν στην Εκδήλωση με θέμα  

*«Διαχείριση πτηνών συντροφιάς» * 

Με ομιλήτρια την κα. Χριστίνα Δουκάκη, 
 Κτηνίατρο - Ειδικότητα στην παθολογία και χειρουργική πτηνών και λοιπών μικρών εξωτικών ζώων, 
 του Πανεπιστημίου της Ουτρέχτης- Ολλανδία 

*την Κυριακή 17 Απριλίου 2016 και ώρα 10.30* 

στην Αίθουσα Διαλέξεων «Νέα Συντροφιά», 
 οδός Μαρίνου Αντύπα 34, Αιγάλεω  


*Π Ρ Ο Γ Ρ Α Μ Μ Α    Ε Κ Δ Η Λ Ω Σ Η Σ*

 10.30 Προσέλευση  

11.00 Έναρξη Εκδήλωσης - Καλωσόρισμα  

11.15 Μέρος Α' Εισήγηση κα. Χριστίνα Δουκάκη         
 ·         -Κτηνιατρική επίβλεψη εκτροφής, ο ρόλος του κτηνιάτρου 
 ·         -Προληπτικά μέτρα
 ·         -Πρώτες βοήθειες 

12.00 Διάλειμμα  

12.15 Μέρος Β' Εισήγηση κα. Χριστίνα Δουκάκη         
 ·         -Νοσήματα καναρινιών 
 ·         -Νοσήματα καρδερινών 
 ·         -Νοσήματα παπαγάλων  

13.00 Μέρος Γ' Ανοιχτή Συζήτηση-Ερωτήσεις

----------


## amastro

Ξέρουμε αν μπορούν να παρακολουθήσουν το σεμινάριο και άτομα που δεν είναι μέλη των συλλόγων ;

----------


## jimk1

Είσοδος ελεύθερη Ανδρέα

----------


## Cristina

Θα είμαι εκεί!

----------


## oasis

Το σεμιναριο ηταν επιτυχημενο τοσο απο πλευρας προσελευσης κοσμου, οσο και απο θεμα οργανωσης αλλα και μεταδοσης γνωσεων απο την επιστημονα. Οταν θα ε9ναι ετοιμο το βιντεο θα συμπληρωσω το θεμα

----------


## Cristina

Όντως, ωραία οργανωμένο! Πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες!

----------


## jk21

Χαιρομαι που ο συλλογος διοργανωσε ενα τοσο ενδιαφερον σεμιναριο .Δεν χαιρομαι που η ειδοποιηση του φορουμ εγινε απο ενα μελος μας μη μελος του συλλογου ( καλα εκανες ομως Πανο !!! ) οταν στο συλλογο ιδρυτικα μελη του υπαρχουν μελη μας που απο καιρο εχουν ξεχασει το περασμα τους σε αυτη την παρεα  , καποιοι μαλιστα γνωρισανε το συλλογο μεσω αυτης ...

----------


## jk21

Να διευκρινισω οτι η αναφορα μου γινεται για εναν απ τους διοργανωτες  , που ειναι σε πολλους γνωστο ποιος ειναι ... αλλα και απ τους αλλους δυο συλλογους κατα καιρους εχουμε καποια ενεργα μελη ...

----------


## amastro

Τα πέτυχα σήμερα στο youtube. Τα ανέβασε η ΕΛΙΤ.

ΜΕΡΟΣ Α'



ΜΕΡΟΣ Β'



ΜΕΡΟΣ Γ'

----------


## BilakosM

ωραία ξεκινάω μελέτη ευχαριστώ !!!!!  ::

----------


## oasis

Δημητρη καταλαβαινω και δικαιολογω την πικρια σου ομως θελω να πιστευεω οτι η παραλλειψη εγινε λογωμεγαλου φορτου εργασιας για την διοργανωση του σεμιναριου. Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν ενεργα μελη συλλογων που να μην θελουν την προβολη του συλλογου τους. Οταν λεω ενεργα μελη δεν αναφερομαι σε αυτους που αρκουνται μονο στην πληρωμη συνδρομης και παραλαβη δαχτυλιδιων.
Αντρεα με προλαβες χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη ειναι δικαιωμα καθε συλλογου να κοινοποιει οτι θελει και οπου θελει ,ειτε επισημα ειτε ανεπισημα μεσω των μελων του . Θα προτιμουσα να υπαρχει επισημη κοινοποιηση απο τους συλλογους αλλα ειναι δικαιωμα τους να αγνοουν ενα ή περισσοτερα φορουμ του χωρου .Η πικρια μου ειναι αποκλειστικα για τα μελη του συλλογου που εχουν περασει απο εδω μεσα ... Περι κοπωσης απο το φορτο προετοιμασιας της εκδηλωσης .... καποια στιγμη η εκδηλωση εγινε .... απο τον Ανδρεα τον amastro ειδαμε τα βιντεο ....

----------


## oasis

Δημητρη δεν ξερω αν προλαβες να δεις τα βιντεο, στο Β μερος που γινεται η αναφορα για την μαυρη τελεια. Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι απαξ και μια φορα συναντησουμε μαυρη τελεια,υπαρχει ο ιος στην εκτροφη και αυτο δεν μπορει να αλλαξει. Δηλαδη παντα θα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να εμφανιστει στα πουλια μας ανεξαρτητως αν διαλυσουμε το ζευγαρι. Δες το λιγο και πες μου την γνωμη σου πανω σε αυτο. 

Και  οι 3 συλλογοι εχουν συγκεντρωσει παρα πολυ καλους εκτροφεις και τα  διοικητικα τους μελη εχουν πραγματικα πολυ ορεξη για δουλεια. Πολυ  σημαντικο για μενα ηταν οτι ενωσαν τις δυναμεις τους για την διοργανωση  αυτη. Θα ηθελα ομως καποια μερα να δω τους συλλογους καναρινιων φωνης να  διοργανωνουν απο κοινου ενα σεμιναριο, η ενα αλλο παραδειγμα, τους  συλλογους καναρινιων εμφανισης,ποζιτουρας να ενωσουν τις δυναμεις τους  παλι για ενα κοινο σεμιναριο. Αυτο θα ηταν πραγματι μεγαλη επιτυχια για  την ορνιθοκουλτουρα της χωρας μας! Η κτηνιατρος ειλικρινα, ηταν μια πολυ  ευχαριστη εκπληξη. Φαινεται οτι εχει ασχοληθει πολυ με τα πτηνα αλλα  και ο τροπος που μας μιλουσε ηταν πολυ απλος ,κατανοητος και ολα οσα  ελεγε τα αφομοιωνες χωρις ιδιαιτερη προσπαθεια

----------


## jk21

Περι συλλογων δεν θελω να επεκταθω γιατι θα κινηθουμε στα ορια των κανονων συζητησης  .Η μεταξυ τους συνεργασια ειναι ευχης εργο ... μεχρι εκει 

Περι σεμιναριου και συγκεκριμενα για τη μαυρη τελεια ... Οχι ειδα το πρωτο μερος μονο γιατι μετα ταξιδευα για επαρχια .Ειμαι Βολο . Αν η πτηνιατρος εχει δωσει στοιχεια με τα οποια η μαυρη τελεια οφειλεται αποκλειστικα στον Circovirus τοτε αυτο θα μπορουσε να ισχυει ,αν οι γονεις παραμενουν φορεις και αποδικνυεται οτι ο ιος περνα στα μικρα . Εγω απο πτηνιατρους μεχρι τωρα και απο διεθνεις δημοσιευσεις γνωριζω τον circovirus σαν μια απο τις αιτιες και οτι οποιαδηποτε μικροβιακη λοιμωξη που θα μπορουσε να χτυπησει τους νεοσσους και να διογκωσει τη χολη  ,μπορει επισης να σχετισθει ως αιτια .Θα ακουσω για να δω πως ακριβως το λεει ,αλλα εμπειρικα ξερω πολυ κοσμο που μια χρονια ειχε εκτεταμενη μαυρη τελεια και αλλες οχι .Προσωπικα εχω στο παρελθον περιστασιακες εμφανισεις που δεν εχουν συνδιαστει με επαναληψιμοτητα

----------


## jk21

ειδα στα συντομα το συγκεκριμενο τμημα .Η γιατρος δινει σαν βασικη αιτια τον circovirus κυκλοιο και οταν αυτο συμβαινει σαφως και ισχυουν οσα λεει και προσεξε οτι μιλα για προβλημ εκτροφειου οχι μονο πουλιων που ακομα και χωρις πουλια ειναι 2 χρονια μολυσμενο .Ομως σε ερωτηση του Χρηστου αναφερει καθαρα οτι δεν ειναι η μοναδικη αιτια αλλα και αλλες λοιμωξεις μπορει να δωσουν μαυρη τελεια , οποτε δεν μιλαμε για ενα προβλημα χωρις λυση .Σιγουρα ομως δεν ειναι λυση η ανοητη χρηση αντιβιοτικων πριν εκδηλωθει το προβλημα ,χωρις να ξερουμε ποιο μικροβιο το προκαλει και αν μαλιστα ειναι ιος ,τοτε κανουμε πιο ευκολο το εργο του γιατι αντιβιοτικα σημαινει χαμηλο ανοσοποιητικο σε οσα τα παιρνουν ... 

δες και ενα αρθρο στο ποστ  18 εδω που ειχε βαλει ο αντωνης *Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση*νομιζω εκφραζει τη σωστη αποψη για το θεμα , την ιδια πιστευω που εχει και η γιατρος

----------


## jk21

πολυ σωστα τα λεει για το tylan και στο 22.50 στον τυπο που  το θεωρει πανακια ..  ετυχε να πιασει ενα μικροβιο ... δεν ειναι το φαρμακο το ειδικο για νεοσσους .Οπως σωστα ειπε ... δεν εχει μαλιστα και ευρυ φασμα δρασης . Η σωστη αντιμετωπιση σε εκτεταμενες εκτροφες με προβλημα εκτεταμενο θανατων ειναι η καλλιεργεια και η εξεταση απο γιατρο και οχι οτι φαρμακο να ναι ...

----------


## jk21

26.50  με 27  ..... απολαυση ! στιγματιζει τη χρηση αντιβιωσης για μια μερα και μαλιστα ισχυρης  , ανοησια που ξερω οτι πααααρα πολλοι κανουν ακομα και σε νεοσσους  , ανοησια που συνεχιζει να διαδιδεται αναμεσα σε εκτροφεις που πολλοι θεωρουν σοβαρους  .... αποτελεσμα ; ανθεκτικα στελεχη

----------


## oasis

Οταν εμαθα για το συγκεκριμενο σεμιναριο περιμενα πως και πως να παμε. Ηταν ιδανικη συγκυρια για μενα γιατι ημουν Αθηνα και δεν δουλευα. Ημουν ατυχος ομως γιατι συνεπεσε με το δικο σου σεμιναριο στη Κυπρο. Πιστευω οτι αν ησουν μαζι μας εκεινη την μερα το χρησιμο αυτο σεμιναριο θα γινοταν ακομα πιο ενδιαφερον. Καποιοι υποστηριξαν καποια πραγματα καποιες απποψεις βασισμενη μονο στην εμπειρια τους. Εσυ θα ειχες και την θεωρια να αναπτυξεις.

----------


## jk21

Ημουν στο προηγουμενο σεμιναριο της γιατρου που ειχε διοργανωθε απο την ελιτ αποκλειστικα . Πιστευω οτι οταν δινεται ευκαιρια στον απειρο εκτροφεα να μιλησει με ενα πραγματικο γιατρο  , η υπαρξη καποιου που αρκετοι τον νομιζουν αλλα δεν ειναι , μαλλον μπερδευει καταστασεις ,  ειδικα οταν  ξερεις οτι δυσκολα ακουω χωρις να σχολιασω αν εχω να σχολιασω .... Μακαρι να ηταν σε ετησια βαση συχνοτατα απο ολους τους συλλογους τετοια σεμιναρια .Ενα  jk που εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα του να λεει οχι ασκοπα φαρμακα ,τον γραφουν κανονικα οι οργανωμενοι  , οπως και σε πολλα αλλα .... τους γιατρους αν τους ακουγαν καθε τοσο ... ε αρκετοι θα αλλαζαν τακτικη

----------


## legendguards

Εχω παρακολουθησει με προσοχη το σεμηναριο , ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ακουω πτηνιατρο να κανει αναφορα σε προληπτικη αγωγη και συγκεκριμενα με το baycox . Γιατι ομως το baycox και οχι το esb3 ?

----------


## jk21

αν προσεξες αναφερθηκε σε κοκκιδια .Οχι σε αντιβιωση για μικροβια .Τα κοκκιδια ειναι παρασιτα ,συχνα σε ιθαγενη ,οχι τοσο συχνα σε καναρινια , εκτος αν υπαρχουν στους χωρους συνθηκες υγιεινης οχι οι καλυτερες και εντονα στρεσσογονες πχ μικροι χωροι για μεγαλα πουλια .Για να το προτεινει ... κατι θα ξερει . Περι επιλογης φαρμακου , γιατρος ειναι , εχει τις επιλογες της ...

----------


## oasis

Μηπως εχει καποια παραπανω δραστικη ουσια που πιανει και κατι αλλο? Δημητρη εσυ που τα ξερεις σαν συσταση ειναι απολυτως ιδια?

----------


## jk21

παραθετω ενα θεμα υπομνημα ευκολα ευρεσιμο  ,απο τα πολλα που σκουριαζουν εδω μεσα  ... 

*Σουλφοναμίδες και toltrazuril : Σύγκριση με τα μάτια ενός απλού εκτροφέα*οσο αφορα τι ουσιες ειναι , ισχυουν οτι γραφω και τοτε εκει αν και εχει περασει καιρος  . οσο αφορα τη δραση τους  , ειτε γιατι μπορει το esb3 ως αντιβιωση εστω και παλιοτερης γενιας μπορει να χτυπα και καποιο παραλληλης λοιμωξης ηπιο μικροβιο εκτος απο κοκκιδια ,ειτε γιατι το baycox  μπορει συχνα στις περιπτωσεις που αναφερω να δινοτανε οχι φρεσκοανοιγμενο αλλα σε μεταγενεστερο διαστημα απο οσο προτεινει η εταιρια αν ειναι ανοιχτο το μπουκαλι (δεν μπορω να ξερω τι κανει απο μακρια ο καθε εκτροφεας ) στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις το πρωτο εδειξε πιο αποτελεσματικο απο το δευτερο , ενω υπηρξαν και καποιες που συνεβη το αντιθετο .Το σιγουρο ομως ειναι οτι κοκκιδιοκτονο δεν σημαινει σκοτωσαμε τα κοκκιδια και ξενοιασαμε , σε σχεση με το αλλο που ειναι κοκκιδιοστατικο .Απλα ειναι διαφορετικος ο τροπος δρασης .Το ενα σκοτωνει απο μεσα τα κοκκιδια ,το αλλο δεν αφηνει την υπαρξη της τροφης τους

----------


## oasis

Πιο λογικη λοιπον φαινεται η χρηση baycox απο αυτα που καταλαβα απο το αρθρο σου. Εξαιρετικο φυσικα οπως ολα αλλωστε

----------


## jk21

Προσωπικα κρινω αχρειαστη προληπτικη χρηση εναντια στα κοκκιδια σε καθε ενα που τηρει καραντινα στα πουλια που φερνει στην εκτροφη και που δεν εχει θυσιασει την ποιοτητα στη διαχειριση της εκτροφης για χαρη της ποσοτητας ....  απο κει και περα στο σχολιασμο μου σημερα ,στην παλια αναρτηση μου ειμαι σαφης ... ως αγωγη γιατι για προληψη δεν ξερω ...  το esb3 αποδικνυεται πιο αποτελεσματικο αλλα ισως για τις συνθηκες που αναφερω εκει .Απο κει και περα αν ο καθε ερμηνευων οπως τον βολευει αρχιζει τις προληπτικες και μαλιστα συχνα με το ενα ή το αλλο , δεν θα κανει καλα τα πουλια του οταν θα εχει ηδη προβλημα ,εγω τουλαχιστον ευθυνη δε θα εχω ... Οταν εισαι αναμεσα σε εκτροφεις ξερεις οτι η αθωα κουβεντα σου μπορει να παρερμηνευτει για να δικαιολογησουν καποιοι ηλιθιες τακτικες .Μην παραξενευτειτε λοιπον αν το οτι πιθανον η μαυρη τελεια δεν φευγει απο τα ετροφεια (προσοχη .... και απο τα εκτροφεια ,οχι μονο απο τα πουλια ) οταν αιτια ειναι ο ιος ... οδηγησει σε σχηματα συνδιασμου φαρμακων απο επαγγελματιες της τακτικης για να πιασουν οπως νομιζουν το μεγιστο των περιπτωσεων ....  

κανενα e coli , καμμια ψευδομοναδα δεν φευγει απο τους γονεις με προληπτικη αγωγη πριν τις γεννες . Μυκοπλασμα σε πουλια που συστηματικα δεν εχουν μονιμο προβλημα μαυρης τελειας σε μικρα και οχι περιστασιακα και δεν εχουν νωχελικη συμπεριφορα σαν γονεις με υποπτα αναπνευστικα προβληματα , δεν υπαρχει ... Οταν ολα αυτα συμβαινουν τοτε αλλαζει το πραγμα ... Στους ιους η καλη διατροφη ,η εχινακεια και αλλα βοτανα ενισχυουν το ανοσοποιητικο και στα μικρα με μαυρη τελεια ,ο ταραξακος απο την πρωτη στιγμη και σε καθε μορφη ,ειναι οτι το καλυτερο για τη χολη τους

----------


## jk21

και να συμπληρωσω .....  οπως ειδες οι αποψεις μου απο τοτε που ειχε γραφτει ,εχουν συμπληρωθει αν οχι αλλαξει κιολας σε καποια πραγματα (παραμενουν απολυτα ιδιες στη θεση μου εναντιον της προληψης σε πουλια με υγειες παρελθον ) γιατι απλα μπορει να ηταν λαθος ή ημιτελεις ή προιον ημιμαθειας ή γιατι η επιστημη προχωρα καθως και η εμπειρια .... ολο αυτο ισως ειχε καταγραφει σε συγκεκριμενα θεματα καποιων μελων ,οχι ομως στο αρθρο ,που για τοσα χρονια δεν γνωρισε ουτε ενα σχολιο . Η ζωη και η εκτροφη εξελλισεται και αν διαβασει καποιος πραγματα που γραφοτανε 7 χρονια πριν , ισως και να γελα κιολας .Ισως  το ιδιο να γελα με αρθρα σαν αυτα που χαρακτηριζεις εξαιρετικα .Ακολουθουμε σημερα πραγματα που γραφοτανε 7 χρονια πριν και τιποτα δεν εχει αλλαξει ,γιατι δεν δινουμε σημασια στο νεο ,στο τεκμηριωμενο .Σε 7 ή λιγοτερα ισως ακολουθουμε αυτα που λενε τα λεγομενα απο σενα ως εξαιρετικα αρθρα και ας ειναι τοτε αναχρονιστικα και αποδεδειγμενα ως λαθος απο καποιους που μακαρι να υπαρχουν και να ξερουν να τα κρινουν .Γιατι για να εχει αυτος που τα εγραψε ορεξη να τα ενημερωσει ,πρεπει να υπαρχει και καποιος να ενδιαφερεται για αυτο .... Προσωπικα εβαλα φωτο με πουλια μου και εσπασαν τα κοντερ στα like στο φατσοπληγιο ... φατσοβιβλιο συγνωμη ..... εβαλα αρθρα δικα μου και αλλων μελων μας και τα like ηταν ελαχιστα (ακομα λιγοτεροι οσοι ανοιξαν να τα διαβασουν )  , ενω υπαρχουν και συλλογοι που βρηκανε λογους ουτε καν να εγκρινουν την κοινοποιηση τους στη σελιδα της ομαδας τους στο fb .... Ευχομαι λοιπον για αλλη μια φορα οι πτηνιατροι και οποιοι αλλοι αξιοι εμφανιστουν σε σεμιναρια συλλογων ,να κινησουν το ενδιαφερον αυτοι των εκτροφεων και ισως πιο εγκυρα !

----------

